# Am I being carzy?



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought I would post and get some other peoples opinions. 

Me and DH have 2 beautiful twin girls from FET after ICSI, and although it hasn't been the easiest 9 months it has been the greatest experience we've ever had. We are soo lucky to have 2 babies that are so well behaved and sleep 13 hours through the night   they are such a pleasure to be around and their smiles melt my heart every day  

We would love to go back and use our 9 remaining frosties and hopefully have another miricle   We were thinking of going for FET in April when the girls are a year old as we would love to have them all close in age. I have so many questions running through my mind though and its driving me mad. Do you think i'm rushing into it and should wait till my girls are a little older before going through TX again? How would I cope with 3 children under the age of 2? would I need a triple pram? should I have 1 or 2 embies replaced? I know i'm being completely silly and I should just follow my heart but I just want to be realistic and do whats best for my girls and our family. 

Sorry to rambe and thanks for any advice

Sarah


----------



## *Leanne* (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Ya,
I don't think you are crazy my twin boys ar nearly 10 months and we are going to try for another soon. Just don't know whether we will have 1 or 2 embies transferred yet!!!!

I think you should follow your heart. Good Luck with whatever you decide.
Leanne x


----------



## Piggy25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

I don't think your crazy although I don't have twins my little man has just turned 1 and we are currently going through IVF to try for sibllings. we are having 2 embies put back so every chance we could have twins plus Joe. I think its a very personal decision and if you think your ready and your little girls seem so good then you should go for it! Good luck with whatever you choose  

love clo xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Not crazy at all but maybe these threads would interest you and help you with your decision.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224420.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228990.0

Bigger gap than your planning in some instances but i'm sure will still make interesting reading.

Bev xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think you are crazy at all.

I only have singletons but have the age gap you would be looking at near enough.  DD1 was 11 months old when I got pregnant with DD2.  Now I'm not going to say it is or was  easy but its also so rewarding, especially as they grow and are now starting to bond more etc.  I know DD2 loves her big sister and just wants to be like her.

re what you will need I think that is all up to the individual children I couldn't have been with out my double pram even now but how about double and a sling things like that.

At work we used to have a mum who had 2 sets of twins under the age of 3!  When her twin girls were 2.5 she had boy girl twins!                                                                              she coped and made the most if it OK her older 2 were older so could in a way help a bit with the younger ones but I think you all find your way of dealing with it


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Just want to thank all you wonderful ladies for replying to my post  

I have talked it over with DH and we have decided to go again in the next couple of months   We are only going to have only 1 embie replaced this time as I was so ill with the twins throughout my pregnancy that I couldn't imagine doing it all over again with 2 toddlers to look after. Its just the idea of having 2 of the embryos survive the thaw and having to pick 1 to have transferred. It wouldn't have bothered me as much before I had my precious girls, but seeing what my 2 surviving embryos became first time I would feel so guilty having to discard 1 of them this time knowing what a precious baby it could have became. My clinic never gave me the option to re-freeze after thawing so assume they wont again.  

Sorry for going on again and thanks so much for taking the time to reply to me   

Sarah


----------

